# Connecting 2 tubes to ballast



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I am trying to connect 2 18watt flourecent tubes to a 40watt magnetic ballast.

Think I have the wiring wrong!!!!!!!!!!

I can get both of the lamps to work when i wire them indiviualy, but not together...

Please help


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I've never even heard of bulbs running in series on a magnetic ballast. Where did you get this idea?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Dunno, on the ballast it says it can run 2 x 18watts amongst other things.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Picture


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Are you sure you have the proper starter in line with each bulb? Sorry, I am not quite as familiar with filament-start magnetic ballasts. Maybe head to the place you bought the ballast and ask them to help you get it working.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

In the single lamp configuration I tested all the starters I have for duds, they were all fine, and rated for between 5 and 40watt. Strangely once i managed to switch it on without the starter even in.

I have temporarily added another balast to drive a second tube until I can figure this out.
The ballast is very nice, makes no sound, and is half as hot as the other one.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

If a bulb is still fairly warm, it can start without a starter. Some ballasts use the power switch to turn on a bulb by shorting out the filaments while you press the switch. This heats up the gas enough to get it started. But I still don't know why your setup doesn't work.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

In the diagram does the symbol attched represent a swithch or the little starter thingies... 

And what is the symbol with the little crecents (what2.gif)


----------



## Knetter (Nov 4, 2003)

the lowest pic is a switch. I'm not sure about the upper pic, it looks like some thread extension or so.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

then where woud the starter go? I have them there currently in the single lamp config.


----------



## Knetter (Nov 4, 2003)

The starter is the C (capacitor) symbol i think...


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

So its not needed in a 2 tube config then?

I used to do electronics as a hobby when I was at school so I am also reading that one symbol as a switch, I just though their had to be a starter, lol. (kind of an interpretation - thinking their diagram is wong at the time)


----------



## Knetter (Nov 4, 2003)

probably not, looking at the scheme, ther is a " - " in the micro Fahrad table where there are 2 lamps connected. (2×18 aand 2×20)


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Allthough I'm not exactly looking fwd to undoing all of this again, the current heat leaves me with some safety concerens for the old balast, which i'd rather rremove, driving 2 tubes off this one.

now if only someone could tell us what the curvy symbol is....


----------



## Knetter (Nov 4, 2003)

I wish you success and just remember it's on your own risk


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

lol, thanks, it was great to at least have someone else think what I am thinking.


----------



## tombsc (Nov 24, 2003)

could the other picture be a circuit breaker ?


----------



## Phoenix75 (Sep 6, 2006)

I know this is an old thread, but found it while searching for the same answer, so I'll post here for others who may be do the same search.

The wavy line represents one cycle of AC voltage. It represents the polarity shift from positive to negative as AC would be plotted on an oscilliscope or drawn on graph paper.

For comparison, DC is either a horizontal dotted line (when rectified, such as from a power pack) or a horizontal continuous line (as from a battery).

The schematic diagram for a fuse is similar, but has a circle at each end:

eg

---------o~o------

As for wiring two tubes to 1 ballast, the tubes are wired in series with each tube having its own starter.










This is from an Australian fluro, so the volts and amps will be different in the U.S., but the watts are the same. Also notice next to AWA it says it can be used for either 1 x 40watt or 2 x 20 watt.

Hope this helps


----------



## Phoenix75 (Sep 6, 2006)

Here's some more info which may help to clarify the wiring in series question:

Fluorescent Lamps, Ballasts, and Fixtures

hopes this helps


----------

